

Is Obsession the key to success? Do you want it still? - carrotleads
http://www.theage.com.au/business/world-business/want-to-be-the-next-bill-gates-or-steve-jobs-be-obsessed-insider-says-20150428-1muwn2.html

======
dang
Please don't editorialize in submission titles on HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
carrotleads
My mistake. Point noted.

